# Losing fish on crankbaits.......



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Lost about 5 lbs. on crankbaits today at tourney. Baits have original hooks on them. Yes they are sharp. I would hook the fish then it would just shake loose. Wondering what I might try. Bigger hooks maybe?


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

not sure if your hooks got bent, but this thread may help...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=97018


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Sweeping hook set, not a rear back and give it all you got hook set. What kind of line are you using?


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

i fish alot of tourneys with crankbaits and ive really never had a problem with fish getting off of them but i do know some guys that put different hooks on the bait as soon as they open it..i dont know what size cranks you are using but it might not hurt to try putting differnt hooks on the bait..anything that helps you out is worth trying


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have came to the conclusion that I am not using a rod thats limp enough.Or a soft enough tip. So I must be pulling it out of the fish. I use mono trilene just to help with giving the fish an extra time before I hook the fish. The bait has size 4 hooks on it and size 2 look way to big. So I am switching to a softer rod. Thanks for the replys and any more tips or ideas will great. If I keep loosing on cranks I will be selling them and just start flippin.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Replace factory hooks with same size Black Nickel Ulta Point Mustad Triple Grip hooks.


----------



## gabassman (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree with leeabu, except I use red hooks. And there is another angler that swears by them, he's made close to $3 mil fishing and I would listen to this guy,, KVD.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I still use the Black Nickel but I did the front hook in red dye.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I doubt size 2 would be to big. If you are hooking the fish and then they shake loose then it doesnt sound like the rod is the issue. Afterall, if you were pulling it away from them then they wouldn't get hooked at all. I would look at the hooks and pay attention to the barb. If it is really small then that might be why you are losing fish. I would replace with gamakatsu or owner hooks and probably size 2 depending on size of the lure. I also like these hooks a lot:

http://www.lurenet.com/productdetail.aspx?id=ett2

CG


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageHDTTLUCKY-LCRTH.html


These are the replacement hooks for LuckyCraft Crankbaits. These and crankbaits with Triple grips and excalibur hooks already on them are the only ones I don't change out.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

If your hooks are sharp then I would guess that you are fishing with a graphite rod? I would look into a nice fiberglass crankin' stick.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I don't use anything heavier than a medium action rod for crankin, and 12 to 15lb. mono. I used to have the same problem untill I changed rods. Also, I never give a hookset, just reel down to the fish with steady pressure. I see some people use braid, I don't know how they do it.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

bassmaniac said:


> I don't use anything heavier than a medium action rod for crankin, and 12 to 15lb. mono. I used to have the same problem untill I changed rods. Also, I never give a hookset, just reel down to the fish with steady pressure. I see some people use braid, I don't know how they do it.


On both my crankin' setups I use 10lb. Fireline with a 4 foot length of 12lb. P-Line Flouroclear leader - but the rod is a Gander Mtn. E-Glass crankbait rod. The 6'6" is a Medium action while the 7'0" is a MH. Nice soft tip so I get great feel thanks to the Fireline but lots of give courtesy of the rod.

FWIW...

Bob


----------

